# Systema Seminar in Colorado



## Sabrina (Feb 19, 2003)

Martin Wheeler will conduct a Systema seminar in Colorado on Saturday March 15th.  The seminar is open to all interested parties and no experience is necessary.  We welcome anyone who is interested in this fascinating art.  Here are more details.

Hosted by:  Systema Colorado 
                   (located in Scornavacco Family Karate)
                   640 S. Sunset Street
                   Longmont, CO 80501
                   303-774-1932
                   email Brad@russiansystem.com

Seminar is from 10AM-3PM (or so)


----------



## Jay Bell (Feb 20, 2003)

Hey Sabrina!

I'm definately going to try to make it.  Sounds like a blast  

Jay


----------



## Roland (Feb 20, 2003)

Martin is great, a lot of fun to be around with too.
You guys will have a blast!


----------



## Brad S. (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks, we will have fun!  I have known Martin since 1994.  I will have guys post about it.


----------



## Klondike93 (Feb 21, 2003)

Now I have to play nice cause my instructors are now part of this forum too   

I'm really looking forward to the seminar just from stuff I've read and heard about Martin. 

Hope to see you there Jay, it will be fun to learn from you again  


:asian: 


Klondike


----------



## Jay Bell (Feb 21, 2003)

> Now I have to play nice cause my instructors are now part of this forum too



haha...classic  



> Hope to see you there Jay, it will be fun to learn from you again



I think you mean "fun to learn *with* you again"  

I'd love to make it...it honestly just depends how finances pan out.  

...and this time, we need to set limits on the amount of vodka and cider cosumed   (Poor Kwan and Jacob)


----------



## Klondike93 (Feb 21, 2003)

QUOTE]...and this time, we need to set limits on the amount of vodka and cider consumed  (Poor Kwan and Jacob)[/QUOTE] 

LOL..... :rofl: 


I hear ya, especially about the finances part.


:asian: 

Klondike


----------



## Sabrina (Feb 23, 2003)

We'd love to have you, Jay.  I'm sure between us and our students we can find you a place to stay and transportation, so maybe we can help you keep costs down.  Also, if we get enough out-of-towners I'll look into group rates at the local hotels.  Would you be flying or driving?

Chuck, you should talk your wife into coming -- it'd be a good way to introduce her to Systema and sometimes a seminar is less intimidating than an actual class.


----------

